# Any Chase Utley/Phillies Phans?



## PuffDragon (Dec 15, 2008)

Went to the Eagles game tonight and met up with Chase. He was 3 boxes down. With a little stalking I was able to get a pic and get my hat signed by him and Ryan Madison!!! I'm so stoked!! Still #1!!!


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 30, 2008)

[email protected]@ lol


----------

